# Shimano Sahara parts



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

So last week I took my Sahara apart to grease the drag washers... well of course the dang retaining pin that holds the washers shot off to another dimension. Also took apart the retaining pin on the drag knob itself to see what the inside looks like. I then lost a pin inside of it.

So yesterday I went to J&M and the guy behind the counter told me to check E replacement parts online. I looked and ran into 2 problems. First off the diagram doesn't tell me if it's the old generation of Sahara or the new one like mine. Second the picture of the diagram is partially cut out and it's the part I need to see. 

Where could I find the diagram for the new one? Who else sells the parts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tell me the model number on the spool please


----------



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

Ocean Master said:


> Tell me the model number on the spool please


Sahara c3000


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Parts*

Hey Keith, I'm sure I have the used parts if you don't have new ones.


Ocean Master said:


> Tell me the model number on the spool please


----------

